# Good & Bad Frogs for the "Bedroom Frogger"



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I know some of us, including myself, keep tanks in our bedrooms. I thought it'd be nice to compile a list of frogs that are good/bad for froggers who plan to keep frogs in bedrooms, living rooms, or other places where loud calling will be a problem. I have a few that I'm unsure about myself.

Can't hear 'em:
D. tinctorius morphs (including azureus)

The quiet:
R. ventrimaculatus morphs
R. variabilis
D. auratus 
D. galactonotus

The mid-range:
R. imitator

The mid-high range:
O. pumilio

The loud:
most tree frogs (RETF, clowns, milks, hourglass, help me here?)
D. leucomelas
Epidobates sp.
Phyllobates sp. (terribilis, vitattus, bicolor, etc)
Allobates sp. (femoralis, zaparo, etc)
Amereega sp. (bassleri, silverstonei, etc)

Frogs I'm unsure of-
Mantellas
R. fantastica
reticulatus
R. lamasi
R. benedicta
R. vanzolini 
R. uakarii
R. summersii
are any specific morphs with in a species slightly louder/more quiet?


If you would classify something I have in one group as another, let's hear it. other species or morphs (including tree frogs, if there are any that are less than loud.. I'm guessing that's a no) are obviously appreciated too.. either way, try to keep the format similar so it's easy for people to check out. 

My hope is that a thread like this might keep someone from buying frogs, figuring out they're loud, and flipping them to someone else.. less stress on both the frogs and the people involved.


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

from my limited experience with R. lamasi panguana orange I would put them at mid level. They can def call a lot esp in the morning just before/after the lights come on which may be a problem for those that sleep late.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

The pumilio's volume can vary quite a bit. One of my male Bastimentos falls in the category you listed, but the other drowns out the call of my P. vittatus.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

gtclipse01 said:


> Mantellas
> R. fantastica
> reticulatus
> R. lamasi
> ...


some of these can be noisey also


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

R. fantastica - Quiet
R. reticulatus - Quiet (nearly silent)
R. lamasi - Medium
R. benedicta - Quiet/Medium (not as loud/shrill as imitator but very audible)
R. vanzolini - Medium
R. uakarii - Quiet/Medium (not as loud/shrill as imitator but very audible)
R. summersii - Quiet/Medium (not as loud/shrill as imitator but very audible)

One more for fun
R. flavovittata - Medium


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

The quiet:
R. ventrimaculatus morphs - some of these can make quite a bit noise
R. variabilis-same with these guys....I can hear them from the other side of my apt and soemtimes in the bedroom
D. auratus- quiet 
D. galactonotus- if you have a vented viv they are audible but mostly quiet


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Hyloxalus Azureiventris are very very loud. They used to be my sunrise alarm clock, no joke.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I think its all about what you are used to. I sleep 3-6 feet from red eyes, milk frogs, pumilio, ebraccatus, reed frogs, leucs, tincs, etc. I also have to set 5 alarms on my phone adn use a radio one as well.


----------



## 1happymommy (Jun 29, 2008)

I have Leucs in my kitchen in 10 gal with only a 1/4 of it screened. 
I actually love it when he calls. It's not real loud but I have not tried it in my room. I think he sleeps at night anyway. I know he will call a few minutes after the light goes out. 
I should give it try to see if it's annoying. I think it all depends on what your used to and what kind of sleeper you are. I don't think any of these guys could be loud enough not to buy though. That's just my opinion. Their so darn cute.
Plus, I have crickets & frogs right outside my window that is way worse than a dart frog and I always seem to sleep fine.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

This is a very helpful thread thanks for posting all your experiences!

One suggestion however. The OP, or a moderator, should edit the original post and colaborate all the info together so it is easy to compare everything at once.


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

H. azureiventris - very loud (calls of 1 minute or more unintermittent!)
Ph. bicolor - very loud


----------



## Malaki33 (Dec 21, 2007)

My Blue Jeans Pum's are extremely loud! I can hear them calling when I am upstairs!


----------



## drpsholder (May 12, 2009)

Check out this link:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/31020-who-loudest.html


----------

